# MRC transformer



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Found this older MRC transformer that was in the garage and was all rusty, now I'm trying to figure out what all the switches do. There is a HO/G switch in the back above the power cord entrance that boosted out going track voltage from about







14vdc to 18vdc, on the front the top red switch is the power on/off switch and just to the left of it is a very small LED that glows red when the switch is in the on position. The bottom switch is the directional switch and there are also small red LED's that light when in on direction or the other. Now I'm left with the 2 center black switches. The one just above the bottom directional switch controls power to a reversing loop, but can't figure out what the 1 directly below the top switch (on/off) power. It is a single poll on/off switch and doesn't seem to control anything... Readers and ideas?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks to me like a modified MRC 6200.

The red switch was originally the power light and the intensity is comensorate with the output power. There was no LED.

The next switch was the power on/off switch.

The next switch was the H0/G switch, (max output power level) that you describe as now on the back.

The bottom switch was direction.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

No it has never been modified and the ho/g switch is on the back above the power cord exit, At first I thought it was a momentum switch but it doesn't affect the voltage to the rails. It does look like a 6200 and might have been a hybrid that was produced to fill the gap in transformers when G got popular, but thanks for the ideas, I'll keep scratching, Bill


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MRC6200 is OK for smaller locos.
It does not work well with some locos due to the pulsed power output.
And the 18 volts is not regulated so the more current drawn the less the voltage.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Well the mystery has been solved it is a model 6000 designed for G scale, thanks for everyone's help, Bill


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> The MRC6200 is OK for smaller locos.
> It does not work well with some locos due to the pulsed power output.
> And the 18 volts is not regulated so the more current drawn the less the voltage.



I have a couple 6200s.

I modified one of them to "clean power" to use on the test bench at the flip of a switch I put on the back.

When engaged, the "dc" output power goes through a bridge rectifier and capacitor while the throttle setting is limited with a resistor to avoid "overvoltage."


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

Please don't tell me you are planning on using that thing!? (lol)


----------

